# Mar Foz - Porto 08/01/2011



## Snifa (9 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei ontem na foz do Douro, nomeadamente alguns saltos no farol , o mar até nem estava muito alteroso, já vi bem pior neste local:

Pessoal a arriscar bastante 





































Espero que gostem!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 11:31)

Exelente


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Resta saber o estado em que estão as lajes desses quebra-mares.


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 12:09)

Bonitas fotos snifa! 

O mar em "ebulição" total! 

Nota bem negativa para essas pessoas que nunca aprendem, só mesmo quando a onda os leva e muitas vezes já será tarde demais...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 12:11)

Agreste disse:


> Resta saber o estado em que estão as lajes desses quebra-mares.



Isso não é necessário, quando cair caio. hehehe

Estou a brincar, mas tens razão, só este ano têm levado umas valentes sovas do Mar. e será que está a ser feita uma inspecção de conformidade para salvaguardar o farol??

Relativamente as fotos estão excelentes!! Parabéns e obrigado por partilhares.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2011 às 12:28)

Excelentes fotos Snifa.

Realmente é pena as pessoas ainda se arriscarem desta forma. É fruto da ignorância, a maioria das pessoas observa o mar e avalia a situação como sendo segura baseado na regularidade das ondas que observa durante algum tempo. Mas desconhecem que a regularidade  por vezes é interrompida de forma brusca, que pode surgir subitamente uma freak wave.

Aquela onda que o veterano aqui há uns tempos fotografou com uma data de gente apanhada de surpresa por uma onda foi um bom exemplo.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2011 às 12:30)

Parabéns Snifa, estão muito interessantes, acho que as duas últimas com aquele tom sépia merecem destaque.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Excelentes fotos Snifa, se calhar ainda nos cruzamos no local, um dia temos de nos encontrar, com mais alguém do litoral norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 13:02)

actioman disse:


> Bonitas fotos snifa!
> 
> O mar em "ebulição" total!
> 
> Nota bem negativa para essas pessoas que nunca aprendem, só mesmo quando a onda os leva e muitas vezes já será tarde demais...



Depois dizem que há azares...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2011 às 13:53)

Obrigado a todos  pelos comentários!

De facto o mar na foz é muito violento, proporcionando no Inverno sempre grandes ( e por vezes perigosos ) espectáculos!

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos , estas tiradas há cerca de 1/2 anos durante alguns temporais de Outono/Inverno:


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Fotos brutais Snifa.

Esse, é sem dúvida, dos lugares mais fantásticos do país para ver o mar revolto.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Jan 2011 às 15:33)

Maravilhosas fotas *Snifa* 

Parabéns pelas magnificas capturas


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 15:39)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado a todos  pelos comentários!
> 
> De facto o mar na foz é muito violento, proporcionando no Inverno sempre grandes ( e por vezes perigosos ) espectáculos!
> 
> ...



BRUTAL!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 16:51)

Hehehe
Fotos brutais mesmo!!

Um reparo, a antena do farol presente a 2 anos foi tirada ou foi o mar que a tirou?


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Belas fotos Snifa


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Fotos bastante boas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 01:25)

De todas, qual a melhor ?

Não consigo escolher, parabéns pela beleza.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2011 às 02:48)

Snifa grandes registos, aqui já existe a arte de saber fotografar! 

E o brinquedo que tens agora ui uiii!! Uma 50D!!  É de nos deixar de água na boca, mas não se lhe pode chegar... são muitos €€€€€ 

Sempre que tiveres material desta qualidade não deixes de o compartir aqui com a malta!


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

Excelentes imagens!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2011 às 11:49)

Boas, 

mais algumas fotos de temporais na Foz que tinha em arquivo  e como não estavam a fazer nada escondidas no PC resolvi partilhar... 







Porto de Leixões em dia de temporal com muito zoom:


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 11:50)

Que saudades de um evento assim 

Execelente fotos.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2011 às 12:59)

Já andamos todos à espera que este longo Verão termine de vez 

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Johnny (18 Set 2011 às 19:13)

Poderosas!!!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2011 às 22:55)

Obrigado pelos comentários!

Mais algumas:


----------

